# Feature Requests



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Sep 2010)

Please post your ideas for new features here!


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Sep 2010)

Not sure if this is a feature request or a just a complaint....


If you don't level up with your CR and drain it you have to wait hours for it to refresh such as for me I will have to wait 1hr 50mins per single point of CR.... Meaning I am not playing for Hours and if I want or require to wait till my CR is full it will be close to 26hrs of waiting to play again.

So IMO seems like an extrodinary amount of time to wait for even just a single point of CR to regen..Perhaps waiting 2hrs would be ok if it was for complete CR regen...

Yes I am a big cry baby  :crybaby:

LMAO


----------



## SeanNewman (4 Sep 2010)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> ...Perhaps waiting 2hrs would be ok if it was for complete CR regen...



Agreed, that's what I thought it was too (?)

Waiting ~40 minutes for a single point is basically going to make this game real-time and take decades to conquer Afghanistan.

Just working out the numbers here, you'll be able to run about 10 points' worth of missions in the morning, when you get home from work, and then a couple more before bed.

I guess that also hints at the strategy that early on you should spend more of your PER points going for rapid replen as opposed to max available CR points.

Added:

As a feature request, now that I have thought of what I just did above, is there any way to add +/- bars in the PER points categories so we can shift them around to meet our flexible strategy?  IE I have my 24 PER points and for a certain mission it might suggest moving them around a bit, etc.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Sep 2010)

Don't forget though, your full CR count regens every 24 hours. If you have 10 max CR, that's 1 point every 2.4 hours. If you have 100 max CR, that's 1 point every .24 hours, etc. So as you increase your max CR, your wait time for that next point goes down... very quickly at first.

Increasing Initiative is good, but it only knocks your refill timer down by 1 minute... initially, increasing your max CR will drop the timer to your next point much faster. At some point though, it'll probably pay to focus more on initiative. Almost seems like this should go in the tactics thread now...


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Sep 2010)

Oh look, we got our first Dev tip! Max CR first!


----------



## SeanNewman (4 Sep 2010)

Now that I have 4 x more medals in this game than I do in real life, how about some sort of ribbon rack under your game status bar in the signature block?  

I know at first this might seem like glory hunting, but if you actually look at the types of things you get medals for it's kind of comical if anything (like the "I have a real life" medal).


----------



## midget-boyd91 (4 Sep 2010)

*Idea: *
Perhaps Double Doubles in stock can either reduce the amount of CR used for however many turns you have.  (You buy 5 coffees, so for the next five turns you don't lose any/lose less CR)

_Disclaimer; I haven't unlocked the coffee yet so if this is already the purpose of that item... disregard the above idea._

Edit: Didn't see all the seperate threads for suggestions..... can this post be moved/merged into the appropriate thread?

Additional edit: If you have coffee in stock but are out of CR, it could accelerate the regeneration.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Sep 2010)

How'd you get medals already? Maybe I shouldn't have spent all my time on Desert Ram and Maple Guardian. I think I was trying to make it more like real life, the predeployment training is longer than the tour.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Sep 2010)

It's a good idea Petamocto... I started with a very simple 'badge' but I can see adding a splash of colour to it.  Glad you got the 'comical' nature of it... I realize you guys all do a tough job and there's no way I could capture that in a simple game, but hopefully it's entertaining none the less.

Midget, the coffee is just an item at the moment... needed for a super-secret mission when you get on the ground.  I actually considered a medal for drinking 100 coffees, but haven't... yet.

I will say that I had created that part way back during Roll Up The Rim last spring, and the Coffee icon was the red cup we all know and love. Maybe this year coming I'll put prizes under the rims!


----------



## kratz (4 Sep 2010)

Start planning for the Thanksgiving, Halloween, Christmas, St Patricks Day, April Fools themes to crop up in the game.  ;D


----------



## MP 811 (4 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> How'd you get medals already? Maybe I shouldn't have spent all my time on Desert Ram and Maple Guardian. I think I was trying to make it more like real life, the predeployment training is longer than the tour.




lol............in the same boat here!


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Sep 2010)

I don't know if its already coded this way, but a player should at least have to complete DAG Green once and Travel to Afghanistan once as Ops before they are allowed to go to KAF and run missions there. Would give a little bit more realism to it, and it doesn't actually take that long to get those first 2 missions complete.


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 Sep 2010)

Option to; 
go to the gym
go to the ranges
go to canada house and tell outside the wire stories, loudly, to make kaf bound soldiers feel small.
wear "illegal kit" (underarmor, chestrigs!). Wearing illegal kit increases mission success % but you risk being caught by the RSM and loose CR.
able to trade in items you don't use (green cadpat, blanks)


features;
Paint application where we can write graffiti on bathroom stalls
"get out of jail free card" card to save for when commander of CEFCOM comes to talk about himself- use card to get away from boring "generals hour"
Different wepaons


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> ....I was trying to make it more like real life, the predeployment training is longer than the tour.



Dammit, keyboard...coffee-stained...

PC, that was funny...true, but funny just the same!  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Sep 2010)

Apollo,

Thanks for the ideas! Some are already in there but you've got a few gems there.


----------



## crooks.a (5 Sep 2010)

Perhaps we could have a detailed list of medals (so name, picture, how to obtain, bonuses, etc) so we know what to work towards?

If this is already in the game, and has limited access, then that's great.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Sep 2010)

Hi crooks,

The medal chest opens up at rank 4. It shows all the medals and the next 'tier' that you need to work towards. Once you unlock that tier, the next tier is visible, etc. Some medals will be very easy, some very hard.

I didn't make everything available from day 1 because I didn't want it to be overwhelming. Start simple, get the hang of that and then expand a bit. 

Don't worry though, any progress towards medals earned prior to rank 4 will still count... you just can't see them or cash them in.


----------



## crooks.a (5 Sep 2010)

Oh, excellent. Thanks.


----------



## SeanNewman (5 Sep 2010)

I know that on the signature badge it shows "Rank" as in "Level", but as it is a numerical "rank" that at a glance looks as if someone who just joined is "Rank: 1" = best player playing the game.

If you're going to keep it as rank means higher number = better, can we tie it to an actual Army rank or something?  For example, bracket the ranks so if you go NCM, "Rank" (game level) 1-3 would be Pte, 4-6 Cpl, etc?  It could be adjusted later either on a bell curve or just make the top ranks something like CWO = "Rank" (game level) 1,000-1,500.

Either that or if you don't want to use actual ranks, maybe put it into context like a page number, which would show your rank*ing* out of how many players there are?  So right now Mike's status on the badge would show up as "Rank 2/120 players". (?)


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Sep 2010)

I add on to Petamocto:

Pte(R) - Level 1
Pte(B) - Level 2
Pte(T) - Level 3
Cpl (0) - Level 4
Cpl (1) - Level 5

Etc, Etc. The bracket numbers would be the IPC level.


----------



## SeanNewman (5 Sep 2010)

PC,

The thing about the ranks is that I like how you're doing it now but at some point it's going to have to be expanded because the top level guys will be in the hundreds and possibly thousands (?) after a couple years if the game allows that much.

Your system would work great for now though, and if the leaders did get too far ahead it wouldn't be that much trouble to expand the requirements (every rank incentive is 2 levels instead of 1 level, etc).  Some people would get demoted then so I would suggest making it harder now as opposed to easier.

The game is only a day or two old so almost everyone should still be Ptes or OCdts.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Sep 2010)

Maybe make it so you have levels, but also get "promoted" to a new rank every 3-5 levels. Would spread things out pretty good if it took 5 levels to get to Pte(B).


----------



## SeanNewman (5 Sep 2010)

On a different note, have you given any thought to giving people incentives if they "convince" other people to join the game by sending invites?

Most of these Facebook-type games seem to have some sort of partnership-type scheme where the more people you have sent links to who join the more of whatever is desirable you get.


----------



## HavokFour (6 Sep 2010)

An option to sell kit would be greatly appreciated. I have 7 C7A2's and 200 Double Doubles I may never use.


----------



## SeanNewman (6 Sep 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> An option to sell kit would be greatly appreciated. I have 7 C7A2's and 200 Double Doubles I may never use.



Hint: You should have ~3,500 double doubles you'll never use! (If you want to work your way up the ranking chain).


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Sep 2010)

My only question is this: does the game end next July?   :stirpot:


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Sep 2010)

I agree with selling items, lets us make back some of the Milpoints we've used, at 50% of the buying price.

For the Timmies and the tea, would need to sell 2 to get 1 milpoint back.


----------



## crooks.a (6 Sep 2010)

Well, I finally unlocked the medal chest, and I unlocked the "Beginners Luck" medal (+10 combat readiness for 12 hours). I figured it would also give me a +10 CR on top of the max, but it didn't. Perhaps there could be some sort of disclaimer mentioning that it doesn't give you 10 more CR?


----------



## bdave (6 Sep 2010)

*Holding a sign on the side of the road*: Will fight insurgents for Milpoints. 

edit: I also suggest that the purchase history be a separate one from the usual Army.ca MP history. Possibly a separate tab?
It becomes pretty cluttered.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Sep 2010)

Yeah, that's one thing I've found: Even at the lower levels (but especially at the high levels), its very difficult to play without any Milpoints. Its also pretty hard to collect any without either paying for them (ok in small doses), or spamming the forums (which just gets you banned). Just for a baseline, I've burned through 15,000 Milpoints between yesterday and today. That'd be $50 worth if someone was new to the game.

I have a couple of suggestions for it: 

A. Make it an equal bonus for leveling: 250 Milpoints. That's a lot at low levels, and low at the higher levels but it evens out.
B. Incentives for medals should only cost Milpoints if its a bonus that works for a set period of time.
C. Make one of the stat values give a random chance to find Milpoints. I would suggest Initiative "Your level of initiative is outstanding, and during the operation you find XXXX Milpoints." Give it slightly higher chance of finding them than what ATD gives for finding Int.


----------



## crooks.a (6 Sep 2010)

Yeah, I agree. There needs to be another way to get Milpoints. Newer users like me don't have that many points, and I suppose it may increase the amount of spam on the forums. Perhaps you could introduce some sort of salary. A monthly paycheck of Milpoints, if you will (but since the game is scaled down, maybe weekly instead).

I also agree with the purchase history change bdave suggested. It is quite cluttered, in my opinion.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Sep 2010)

Thanks all... I'll have to see what I can figure out for a rank system that's more intuitive. I like the ideas that are coming out about that.

Petamocto, a referrers bonus was on the "to do" list... still is actually. Just didn't make it into the first cut, but I agree it would be a good incentive to getting more players.

PuckChaser, it's probably small comfort, but nobody was supposed to be able to reach level 46 in 2 days... You've definitely accelerated way beyond what I had anticipated, and with your daily dose of points it probably would have been OK as is. I can also say that overall folks are still earning more points through the game than they are spending, and of course able to earn more here on the site. The current MP bonus for promotion is somewhat tied to your new rank - so the more promotions you get, the more points you get with each promotion. Hopefully that will help keep the fuel tank full later on in the game as well. I do like the idea of an attribute that helps you find MilPoints randomly.



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I've burned through 15,000 Milpoints between yesterday and today. That'd be $50 worth if someone was new to the game.



That was sort of the idea... long time site members and supporters can play for free, whereas new members might have to buy points if they want to run with the big dogs. Otherwise they just need to be patient and enjoy some positive involvement here on the site.

I will take a look at the system though, as I agree it probably needs some tuning. I've also logged the request to clean up the MilPoints history.

I hope you'll all bear with me as I work through some of these items... it's likely going to take some time and I may not get it right the first go around. 

Thanks again for all the input, and for playing!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## crooks.a (6 Sep 2010)

Hey, it's no problem at all. I understand how much work programming can be. I'd be happy to give you a hand with the programming, too. I've known PHP and MySQL for about 5 years now, and HTML + CSS for longer.


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Sep 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> PuckChaser, it's probably small comfort, but nobody was supposed to be able to reach level 46 in 2 days... You've definitely accelerated way beyond what I had anticipated, and with your daily dose of points it probably would have been OK as is. I can also say that overall folks are still earning more points through the game than they are spending, and of course able to earn more here on the site. The current MP bonus for promotion is somewhat tied to your new rank - so the more promotions you get, the more points you get with each promotion. Hopefully that will help keep the fuel tank full later on in the game as well. I do like the idea of an attribute that helps you find MilPoints randomly.



It's definitely addictive, and kept me sane in between periods of playing Bad Company 2. I just don't want people having to resort to nonsense posts here just to get a handful of Milpoints to get that next level. I know some of the missions are designed to not have any equipment that gets used up, that should help balance things as well.


----------



## SeanNewman (7 Sep 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Yeah, I agree. There needs to be another way to get Milpoints.



There is: Paying $$ for them.

That is no different than any other online mini game like this; you either put in the hours (in this case posting) or put up the money if you want to be equal.


----------



## bdave (7 Sep 2010)

When it comes to AOR, can it be so that you can select the number of times you wish to "reduce insurgency"? Having to click the button 30 times is sort of annoying.
Should be able to input an amount.
i.e. -4mp to reduce insurgency. User decides to input 20 times for a total of -80mp. Any left over is given back (only needed 60mp to clear area). Sort of how you buy equipment; that interface.


----------



## SeanNewman (7 Sep 2010)

BDave,

I don't know if this will work on all browsers, but I use Google Chrome and I have found that for any "button" on this game, it will allow me to click the mouse many times on rapid rate and it will "count" all of those times before reloading the page.

In the case of the insurgency for example, if I just hit it once and wait, like you said it will take an annoying few seconds for the page to reload before hitting it again (which in total takes a couple minutes).  However, if I just click the mouse 20 times quickly, when the page reloads it will just count the last click and show something like "Insugency lowered by 4 points, now at 50".

Anything that is button-based this seems to work for, whether it's doing the missions over an over or training, etc.


----------



## Trinity (8 Sep 2010)

How about the ability to trade Merit Points within your own profile.  

For example lets say I want to take 5 out of initiative and put them into CR or Int.


----------



## SeanNewman (9 Sep 2010)

Trinity said:
			
		

> How about the ability to trade Merit Points within your own profile.
> 
> For example lets say I want to take 5 out of initiative and put them into CR or Int.



Have already asked for that in Reply #2, as soon as I realized how dumb I had been with my placement of the points early on.


----------



## opp550 (13 Sep 2010)

I think that each user should have a different milpoint number on each accounts. If I am not mistaken, weren't milpoints originally meant to show how "credible" each person on this site is? Seeing someone post with 1000 posts but 38 milpoints makes them look like they are having discipline issues. Maybe have the AO milpoint number be the original total minus all AO purchases, but keep the number under their name the original balance.


----------



## Lumber (13 Sep 2010)

Here is a common one found on other similar games (i.e. mafia wars):

The ability to sell kit we've purchased for milpoints.

I accidentally spent close to 500mp on a ton of 5.56 ball ammo... and it would be nice to get it back...


----------



## BlueJingo (15 Sep 2010)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Here is a common one found on other similar games (i.e. mafia wars):
> 
> The ability to sell kit we've purchased for milpoints.
> 
> I accidentally spent close to 500mp on a ton of 5.56 ball ammo... and it would be nice to get it back...



Took the words out of my mouth, except i bought way too many double doubles' HA HA HA

I'd sure like to cash them back in for milpoints to buy other items... HA HA HA


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Sep 2010)

Some kind of "grafitti wall" where users can post messages and leave notes to each other, comment about missions or otherwise interact with each other within the confines of the game application itself.

I liked the idea of a "bathroom stall" kind of concept but whatever works.


----------



## Lumber (29 Sep 2010)

Here's another one from similar online games.

When you complete training on a piece of equipment, and the dialogue boxes appears at the top that says "Rifle proficiency increased to Level 2 (34%) for -2CR" (or whatever it says), you should have a button that appears next to it that says "Train the Equipment again". The training screen can become very long once you own lots of equipment, and having to scroll down the list and find the equipment every time can become rather tedious.

This would be particularly useful for training, but you could also do it for missions, with a button that says "conduct this mission again".

Cheers.

Also, I don't know if you have ever played Mafia Wars before Mike, but I would recommend trying it out to see some of the features of one of the most popular fbook games out there. Mafia Wars is a little over the top nowadays (way too many features, it's become kind of complicated), but it's still worth taking a look at for ideas.

Cheers,


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Sep 2010)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Here's another one from similar online games.
> 
> When you complete training on a piece of equipment, and the dialogue boxes appears at the top that says "Rifle proficiency increased to Level 2 (34%) for -2CR" (or whatever it says), you should have a button that appears next to it that says "Train the Equipment again". The training screen can become very long once you own lots of equipment, and having to scroll down the list and find the equipment every time can become rather tedious.
> 
> This would be particularly useful for training, but you could also do it for missions, with a button that says "conduct this mission again".



I like this idea. Its hard to find the item you were training, especially when you have 60+ items that I have. I can't imagine what it would be like at level 100.


----------



## gaspasser (29 Sep 2010)

Can't remember if I put this one up or not:
But seeing as we have so many pipers on the site, perhaps a new training item of learning certain things like...read music...learn a new tune...learn to play with others (very! important in the band) ...learning a difficult sequence..

Just my  :2c:
iper:


----------



## crooks.a (29 Sep 2010)

Perhaps something you could add is a uniform tab. This tab would have a picture of a DEU tunic with your medals (or maybe ribbons?) on it as well as a rank on the side (so some sort of balance would need to be made for numeric ranks to actual ranks).


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Oct 2010)

Lumber said:
			
		

> When you complete training on a piece of equipment, and the dialogue boxes appears at the top that says "Rifle proficiency increased to Level 2 (34%) for -2CR" (or whatever it says), you should have a button that appears next to it that says "Train the Equipment again". The training screen can become very long once you own lots of equipment, and having to scroll down the list and find the equipment every time can become rather tedious.



Great idea Lumber, it's now in the game - thanks! I also like the other ideas... the DEU could be a bit complicated but I'll see what I can do. I'm sure folks could provide a good source image.


----------



## navymich (2 Oct 2010)

Re: Milpoints

If you are one of the top daily milpoint achievers, there are bonus milpoints to be had.  However, all of the purchases for AO are subtracted from your total of what you have obtained during the day.  I understand if you have points subtracted due to posts being deleted, but if you do alot of purchasing in the game during a day, it is effecting your daily balance.  IMO game purchases should not count negatively to your daily count.


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Oct 2010)

Probably take a little while to code, but how about cooperative missions? Say myself and Grimaldus want to take on an HVT, but niether of us have the Int. Split the cost 50/50, and split the rewards 50/50 plus a 5% CE bonus for teamwork. This could also go into the main missions, but that might be better if there were special "Fireteam Only" missions that are lower CR and high CE payoff.

Edit: Forgot to add that there should be a counter shown on the PER screen, and the more teamwork missions you do, an increasing bonus is awarded in say, Milpoints, or random 1/1000 chance of a merit point. Definately would add into strategy and help build the Afghan Ops players into a bigger community.


----------



## crooks.a (2 Oct 2010)

Actually, that gives me an idea. Would there be a possibility to have the ability to do a mission with a section or something? Say, for example, I want to do a mission but it requires more CR than I have the opportunity to have, then I can use a section to do the mission with me but I only get a percentage of the CE

(your CR / CR required) * (mission CE) perhaps?


----------



## bdave (2 Oct 2010)

I think CE should still be gained even if you fail a mission. Doesn't it worked like that IRL?
I'd make it 1/3 or a 1/4 of what you'd get if you didn't fail.


----------



## Trinity (3 Oct 2010)

INT

How about still being able to collect INT even if the mission was a failure.  

I have zero experience of real Afghan tours... but it would seem INT could be collected in all situations.  

Just a thought.


----------



## crooks.a (3 Oct 2010)

Would it be possible if missions didn't always use up all of their required equipment. For example, "Take a Sentry Shift" uses the 5.56 ball ammo, but you wouldn't necessarily come across enemies every sentry shift, and thus, wouldn't use up your ammo.


----------



## Jarnhamar (3 Oct 2010)

A way to sell equipment back to the QM for milpoints.

Maybe 1/2 what they cost to buy or 1/3 or something?


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Oct 2010)

How about the ability to "Find" a box of milpoints on a mission?  

Make it part of HVM's, and include a random number of MP's up to your daily total (ie, 0-50 for a non-subscriber, 0-100 for a subscriber)

Make the boxes of MP's like Int.  Only instead of your Attention to Detail being the deciding factor, make it your Initiative?

Oh, and having the ability to sell stuff back would be good.  I'm sitting on a couple hundred extra Double-Doubles....dang typos.

NS


----------



## SevenSixTwo (3 Oct 2010)

I don't know a lot about your morals or computer code. 

But if you want to make more money some good ideas instead of just "Buy MP with $" would be:

1) Sell CR Refills something like $2.50 to refill your CR

2) Sell Merit Points maybe something like $1 for 5 Merit points?

3) Sell level ups (maybe something like $4)


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> I don't know a lot about your morals or computer code.
> 
> But if you want to make more money some good ideas instead of just "Buy MP with $" would be:
> 
> ...



Yes, its a quick way for Mike to make money, but its no fun if you work hard on your character without buying levels and merit points and someone constantly is ahead of you on the leaderboard because they paid to be there. Not as big a deal because its not a player vs player fighting game, but still gives a huge advantage to those that pay for it.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (3 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Yes, its a quick way for Mike to make money, but its no fun if you work hard on your character without buying levels and merit points and someone constantly is ahead of you on the leaderboard because they paid to be there. Not as big a deal because its not a player vs player fighting game, but still gives a huge advantage to those that pay for it.



Well, this is a gigantic debate since it happens either legally or illegally in the online gaming world ALL the time. However, I always liked the argument for people purchasing through the game because it makes sense:

If someone plays the game 24/7 they are a good character at the game but what if someone can't play much at all but they still enjoy the game. Surely, it would be moral for them to be able to purchase more of the game so they can enjoy it as much as everyone else (especially since it seems higher ranks have more fun in the game right now than lower ranks).

Also, if the company is selling the "currency/levels/etc" instead of outside agencies/gamers/companies than the company benefits which, in turn benefits you as their income gives them the resources to add more features for you: the player.


Also, another way which, this situation is MORE fair to you "the player who has worked so hard to get to where he is" is to simply make it so you cannot buy more than one level/one CR refill/five merit points/a Milpoints purchase every 24 hours which, will keep those players behind you. However, the player who has been playing forever such as you could get even farther ahead by being an old player AND purchasing. This is just a way to limit to how fast those purchase players can go.




But, imagine how good this could go for Milnet.ca and the game as well as Mike Bobbit. I remember reading about a man who spent over $7,000 on Mafia Wars. It's insane but he was rich.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Oct 2010)

I'm with Puckchaser on this.

Buying levels or merit points would remove much of the challange of the game.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Oct 2010)

Ultimately, it's up to Mike in the future.


----------



## bdave (4 Oct 2010)

Grimaldus said:
			
		

> I'm with Puckchaser on this.
> 
> Buying levels or merit points would remove much of the challange of the game.



So am I. Let's leave the purchasing power to MilPoints.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Oct 2010)

Any chance we can display the highest ribbon in our army.ca signature instead of the lowest?


----------



## navymich (4 Oct 2010)

For the Int page, is it possible to have the most recent at the top vice the bottom?  Just to save some time instead of having to scroll all the way to the bottom to either cash in or see what you still need.  Thanks.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Oct 2010)

Mich, both of your ideas are now done... simple, quick and useful, I like 'em! 

As for the other ideas, they're a bit more complicated but I have noted them down on the (growing) To Do list. I have a few items I need to knock off there given some time, but I like what I'm reading so... hopefully!


----------



## crooks.a (4 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Mich, both of your ideas are now done... simple, quick and useful, I like 'em!


Could you do the same to the activity log?


----------



## navymich (4 Oct 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Mich, both of your ideas are now done... simple, quick and useful, I like 'em!



Did I read somewhere that we get bonus merit or mil points for ideas that you implement?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Oct 2010)

Maybe.


----------



## Task (4 Oct 2010)

How about making it more interactive between players like:

- Missions that require 2 or more people to complete. With much higher CE reward for organization and timing.
- Ability to trade (barter) say CR for milpoints with other players.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Oct 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> - Missions that require 2 or more people to complete. With much higher CE reward for organization and timing.



Sneaky hobbitses, stealing my ideas.

I do like the milpoints trading. Perhaps a market style where you can sell items (good way to get rid of stuff you're not using anymore).


----------



## bdave (4 Oct 2010)

Selling equipment should be also allowed.
I know it's been said, but I really need some milpoints


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Oct 2010)

There should be some type of reward system for doing missions. 

AKA: You shouldn't have to spend the game currency just to do missions because that means unless you go on army.ca there is 0 possilibty for you to progress. Maybe earning Milpoints for completing a mission or going up in proficiency's of a mission? There has to be a balance of negative/positive milpoints not just negative all the time. Otherwise, your just begging (if the game get's larger) for people to sign up on this forums to come on to post "lolz!" "noobz!" for MP.


----------



## crooks.a (4 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> There should be some type of reward system for doing missions.
> 
> AKA: You shouldn't have to spend the game currency just to do missions because that means unless you go on army.ca there is 0 possilibty for you to progress. Maybe earning Milpoints for completing a mission or going up in proficiency's of a mission? There has to be a balance of negative/positive milpoints not just negative all the time. Otherwise, your just begging (if the game get's larger) for people to sign up on this forums to come on to post "lolz!" "noobz!" for MP.


There is the MP bonus every day. It's not a hefty sum, but it's something. Paying money is always an option. Also, if a user registers and says "lolz noob" then they'll likely be negatively affected with the post rating.

I do partially agree, though. MP bonuses for a mission awarded for your (as said above) initiative is a good idea. Something you can obtain other than Int and CE.


----------



## armyvern (4 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> There is the MP bonus every day. It's not a hefty sum, but it's something. Paying money is always an option. Also, if a user registers and says "lolz noob" then they'll likely be negatively affected with the post rating.
> 
> I do partially agree, though. MP bonuses for a mission awarded for your (as said above) initiative is a good idea. Something you can obtain other than Int and CE.



You'll especially think so as you rise higher in the levels ... I've got 26 000 MPs spent and counting; good thing I've been here for years!!  I've bought myself craploads of Timmies over there (although I prefer black, not the sole double/double option). 8)


----------



## armyvern (4 Oct 2010)

I've just noticed that the Int table has flipped itself over, with the current dossier now at the top of the list so that one does not have to scroll to the bottom of the page to investigate it.

Any chance that the same thing can be done with the AOR file? Scrolling way down sucks.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (4 Oct 2010)

A "Repeat" mission like how you can repeat training would also be nice.


----------



## crooks.a (5 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> A "Repeat" mission like how you can repeat training would also be nice.


Just press F5. That works for missions, AOR, training on equipment, etc.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (5 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Just press F5. That works for missions, AOR, training on equipment, etc.



Yea, but then you get the annoying double mission bug like you had.


----------



## crooks.a (5 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Yea, but then you get the annoying double mission bug like you had.


I don't think that's what is causing the problem. I've been using F5 since I started, but the problem only recently arose. It seems that Mike also uses it and I don't think he has issues.


----------



## navymich (5 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I've just noticed that the Int table has flipped itself over, with the current dossier now at the top of the list so that one does not have to scroll to the bottom of the page to investigate it.
> 
> Any chance that the same thing can be done with the AOR file? Scrolling way down sucks.



My idea for the int and Mike modified.  Not bad eh?  And I am sooo modest  ;D

Concur with the AOR idea from you Vern.  I'm not through a whole lot of them as I'm sure you are, but it will come to it where the whole scrolling will get to be a pain.  I'm wondering if that will change any of the bonuses though.  I know that when I had an incentive to lower the lowest AOR they were all at 100% so it lowered the top one on the list.


----------



## armyvern (5 Oct 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Concur with the AOR idea from you Vern.  I'm not through a whole lot of them as I'm sure you are, but it will come to it where the whole scrolling will get to be a pain.  I'm wondering if that will change any of the bonuses though.  I know that when I had an incentive to lower the lowest AOR they were all at 100% so it lowered the top one on the list.



Be thankful that it worked for you when you claimed. Neither of the 2 bonus' that I claimed for dropping the AOR rate (either the highest rate or lowest rate) worked. I didn't get anything because it was counting "0" as the lowest rate, so my active lowest rates were also 100% when I claimed and it changed nothing. I was a sad panda.

Can we also put a "Purchase Equipment" button at the top of that page instead of only at the bottom? I'm now in the habit of hitting the arrow to purchase the equipment that I need for a mission when I actually do that mission and the qtys required default in, but I still have to scroll to the very bottom to actually make the purchase.


----------



## bdave (5 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Be thankful that it worked for you when you claimed. Neither of the 2 bonus' that I claimed for dropping the AOR rate (either the highest rate or lowest rate) worked. I didn't get anything because it was counting "0" as the lowest rate, so my active lowest rates were also 100% when I claimed and it changed nothing. I was a sad panda.
> 
> Can we also put a "Purchase Equipment" button at the top of that page instead of only at the bottom? I'm now in the habit of hitting the arrow to purchase the equipment that I need for a mission when I actually do that mission and the qtys required default in, but I still have to scroll to the very bottom to actually make the purchase.



I second this.
Also, the most recently unlocked items should be near the top, since they are the ones you'll probably need to worry about/purchase.
No one cares about C7s and double doubles after rank 14.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (5 Oct 2010)

I think it would be interesting if you used more "basic" equipment in missions but you require a high skill in that equipment to complete them. It just seems silly that in one AOR your using C7 every day and then another AOR your using C9 for every mission and then the next AOR you need a Sniper Rifle/C6 for every mission.

Why not make something that requires something like a level 10 in the C7 that actually makes training of equipment viable for more than just a few missions.


----------



## navymich (5 Oct 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Be thankful that it worked for you when you claimed. Neither of the 2 bonus' that I claimed for dropping the AOR rate (either the highest rate or lowest rate) worked. I didn't get anything because it was counting "0" as the lowest rate, so my active lowest rates were also 100% when I claimed and it changed nothing. I was a sad panda.



Has it worked recently for you?  I had PM'd Mike about this issue after it didn't work for me with my first bonus of dropping the AOR rate.  He manually entered the reduction and I believe he then corrected the error.


----------



## armyvern (5 Oct 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Has it worked recently for you?  I had PM'd Mike about this issue after it didn't work for me with my first bonus of dropping the AOR rate.  He manually entered the reduction and I believe he then corrected the error.



I'm working towards my 4th incentive there now - none of the 3 claimed previously have worked for me. As for the 4th ...

It'll be a while before I even try to claim it at a CR level of a mere 335 to spend per 24 hours:



> Level 4: Gonna Sleep For A Week
> 50,000 Combat Readiness Spent
> Incentive: Drop top 3 insurgencies by 40 points (500)



Given that it's taking me a couple days each level to regen enough CR to level up, I've only had 1 insurgency on the go (active) at a time for quite a few levels now. I'll be lucky if more than one is even open to drop. Simply, in order to open up insurgencies, you've got to go up levels ... and it's to the point now where, at these levels, if you want to succeed in the missions - you simply have to fully clear the insurgency first - not leaving a lot of room to have multiple "open & active" insurgencies to even get reduced once you meet the pre-reqs for claiming. At this level, you simply have to open up the HVM before you can proceed ... if you want any chance at getting "big" returns for your CR that allow you to obtain the 9000-10000 CE required to level up.

The regular missions up here are costing ~ 50-60 per kick, but return ~ 450-500 each. Even if each mission WAS actually successful (& the actual success rate seems much lower up here) it would take a minimum of 18 successful missions to level up ... or 3 days worth of CR. But, if you do that ... you have no opportunity to fight insurgency, to train equipment or otherwise work towards different medal incentives. You have to clear the insurgency -- then you'll get HVM missions where you put out ~140 CR, and if successful can see a gain ~ 1900 credit (still over 1 days worth of CR).

You'll see what I mean ...  :blotto:

Also, it's taking over a days worth of CRs to fight an insurgency --- reducing it (or three of them) by 40 points with the next medal doesn't seem like much at all when the other 60% you have to reduce them all costs you ~13/14/15/16CR a click for a 1-4% reduction. Again, days worth of CR to get just one of those 3 from that 60% down to zero - fighting no missions while you do that. So, in essence, you aren't levelling up & therefore aren't getting your CR refilled ... you are simply waiting to regen enough CR to "click" that "fight the insurgency" button over and over ... until it's killed ... then you wait to regen enough CR to then continue on with missions. There's a whole lot of "biding ones time" up here.


----------



## crooks.a (7 Oct 2010)

I just came up with a good idea. Maybe you could add a care package to the game that gets issued when the daily MP bonus is issued. It would be randomly awarded (say, to 5% of the AO members), and it would provide bonuses in AtD/Initiative/CR/Reputation for x hours.

So, you're one of the lucky 5% who gets a care package tonight, and in reward, you receive +10 initiative for 24 hours, and +10 AtD for 24 hours (the amounts could also be randomly generated).

Another idea that sprouted for that is having another tab at the top of the page called Timmies. At Timmies, you could go buy a Honey Cruller, or a Double Double which also give you some sort of bonus, but less (so maybe +1 initiative for 24 hours). Timmies could unlock at level 15 or something.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Oct 2010)

I hear what everyone is saying about the MilPoints drought... I already have plans afoot to help out with this (in game, so you don't have to be a long-time Army.ca member). I just need to spend some time making it a reality.  I also like the idea to add proficiency levels to the mission equipment requirements... It could add another dimension to the game and if it's done carefully, wouldn't create a headache.



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I didn't get anything because it was counting "0" as the lowest rate, so my active lowest rates were also 100% when I claimed and it changed nothing. I was a sad panda.



I think I adjusted for that fault, but if not let me know and I can fix it up for you. You did after all earn it! 



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Can we also put a "Purchase Equipment" button at the top of that page instead of only at the bottom? I'm now in the habit of hitting the arrow to purchase the equipment that I need for a mission when I actually do that mission and the qtys required default in, but I still have to scroll to the very bottom to actually make the purchase.



Good idea, and done! (As well as bdave's idea to reverse the order of the equipment displayed.)

Vern, I really appreciate your analysis of the game at higher levels... Helps me understand where the bottlenekcs and frustrations are so I can think about changes. I'll see if I can tweak the "rewards" system I talked about up top so that it helps out high level members proportionately.


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Oct 2010)

I'm starting to see the longer delays in leveling up too....took me a full day and a half to cut down my last insurgency, and it didn't even unlock a HVM for me!!!!

 :crybaby:

And now I'm sitting here, waiting for CR's to get up.  At my CR level, it's taking me over 4.5 hours to regen enough to run the HVM that I do have access to.  :-(  

I like the care-package idea.  Maybe it could contain a CR regen speed bonus for a few hours?  (ie, double your CR regen speed for 4 hours, or perhaps, better spoken, make your 24 hour regen timer switch to 12 hours for a period of time.)  

Or maybe just a big box of grid-squares?

NS


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Oct 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I'm starting to see the longer delays in leveling up too....took me a full day and a half to cut down my last insurgency, and it didn't even unlock a HVM for me!!!!



The HVM will unlock within the next few promotions, and it'll already be "available" when it does. Small consolation for today I guess...


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Oct 2010)

On the plus side, I killed a few points at Timmies and got a bit more intel...now I just have to wait for the CR's to be able to snag the next guy.....

NS


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Oct 2010)

How 'bout a chance of "winning" a few extra CR's with some of the HVM missions?  Kind of like the Int you find, only worth a few CR's?

NS


----------



## armyvern (7 Oct 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> On the plus side, I killed a few points at Timmies and got a bit more intel...now I just have to wait for the CR's to be able to snag the next guy.....
> 
> NS



LOL.

I just lucked in to enough Int to capture _Mawlawi Abdul Hai Motma'in_. 400 Int required. I've been sitting at 385 Int for a day & a half (& failing missions too  :'() ... it was nice finally finding that 15 Int. 125MPs for 4000CE!!! Youpeee!!


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Oct 2010)

12 CR right now....at the current pace, I get to level up again tomorrow morning.

NS


----------



## JesseWZ (7 Oct 2010)

MIIIIIIIIIIIKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEE

I think a good feature would be to choose what medals show in your little bar at the bottom of posts. 

I mostly think this because my medals are stuck on Combat Readiness Missed.


----------



## crooks.a (8 Oct 2010)

Maybe a way to stop mission progression would be nice? I would like to be able to constantly do the 1CR/1CE missions in Canada to build up Int.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (8 Oct 2010)

You should make it so there are rewards for reaching profiency 5 in all missions in an AOR.

The reward could be stats or an item (in the future when items with stats are implemented if implemented for PvP).


----------



## crooks.a (9 Oct 2010)

I came up with an idea that could be implemented with the Timmies idea I suggested earlier: Roll up the rim to win.

Buy a double double from Tim's and you would have the (1 in 100, perhaps?) chance of receiving a permanent bonus (ex. +5 CR/+5 AtD).


----------



## NavyShooter (9 Oct 2010)

The real percentages in Timmies are about 1:15 of winning stuff (based on keeping records last year.....out of over 60 coffees bought over the course of a week by guys in my office, we won about 15 "things"....coffee/donuts/muffins/etc.)

Maybe a 1:15 chance of winning your coffee back (free trip to Tims) 

A 1:50 chance of winning 5 CR's

a 1:100 chance of winning 1 MP

Not enough to make folks want to go and waste all their CR's there, but enough to reward them occasionally when they do.

NS


----------



## navymich (9 Oct 2010)

On the PER, could you put what our current successful mission streak is?  Would be nice to see how close I am getting to possibly beating my record.  Thanks!


----------



## SevenSixTwo (9 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Maybe a way to stop mission progression would be nice? I would like to be able to constantly do the 1CR/1CE missions in Canada to build up Int.



I fully agree with this. I HATE mission progression especially since the double equipment every time you rank up is completely unbalanced.

Also, airmich it IS under your PERS.


----------



## navymich (9 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> Also, airmich it IS under your PERS.



Sorry, maybe I wasn't clear enough.  I know our successful streak (the highest that we've reached) is in PER.  But what I'm looking for is what our current streak is.  Meaning that after a failed mission we start counting again and it would be nice to know where we are and if we might get passed our current high streak.  Does that make any more sense?


----------



## NavyShooter (9 Oct 2010)

My streak is 46.....my current streak (how  close I am to beating 46) I have no idea....it would be nice to know!


----------



## bdave (9 Oct 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> The real percentages in Timmies are about 1:15 of winning stuff (based on keeping records last year.....out of over 60 coffees bought over the course of a week by guys in my office, we won about 15 "things"....coffee/donuts/muffins/etc.)
> 
> Maybe a 1:15 chance of winning your coffee back (free trip to Tims)
> 
> ...



This is an awesome idea. I second this.


----------



## opp550 (11 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> I fully agree with this. I HATE mission progression especially since the double equipment every time you rank up is completely unbalanced.
> 
> Also, airmich it IS under your PERS.



The increasing equipment thing gets kind of annoying, especially when you have to buy 200 cups of tea for a couple of shuiras. Can't we just buy a kettle and a set of cups?

Who really drinks that much tea? Well at least the cream and sugar doesn't come extra.


----------



## crooks.a (11 Oct 2010)

SevenSixTwo said:
			
		

> I fully agree with this. I HATE mission progression especially since the double equipment every time you rank up is completely unbalanced.


The funny thing is that I was joking. If we didn't have mission progression, then I would be able to sit in Canada for my entire tour collecting Int. Progression is good, and the reason it gets up to situations where the equipment is unbalanced is because you're supposed to move on to the following missions.


----------



## a.schamb (11 Oct 2010)

A suggestion, not exactly for the game itself, but for the toolbar at the very top of the page, under Forums, would be to include a shortcut to the Afghan Ops Game Discussion forum, instead of to just the game itself.

(Sorry for the run-on sentence)


----------



## Kilfoil (11 Oct 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> The real percentages in Timmies are about 1:15 of winning stuff (based on keeping records last year.....out of over 60 coffees bought over the course of a week by guys in my office, we won about 15 "things"....coffee/donuts/muffins/etc.)



If you bought 60 coffees and won 15 things then the chance of winning is 1:3. You win once every four times you play (60/15 = 4), making the ratio one win to every three losses.


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Oct 2010)

Sorry Armoured 29,

I made an error in that.  It was about 1 1:15 win:coffee ratio, meaning it was about 4-5 items we won in the office.

NS


----------



## bdave (12 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> The funny thing is that I was joking. If we didn't have mission progression, then I would be able to sit in Canada for my entire tour collecting Int. Progression is good, and the reason it gets up to situations where the equipment is unbalanced is because you're supposed to move on to the following missions.



The biggest problem is just how much equipment costs.

MIIIIIIIIIIKE.

I propose that instead of having to buy more equipment, have it such that your equipment needs to be at a certain level.

For example:


Missions:
» Smoke dope with Shiura leaders. -25CR, +114CE
Requirements: 1x tea 2x dope 2x modified CBRN mask 1x bribe
Success Probability: Guaranteed (95%)
Proficiency level 1


Then:
Missions:
» Smoke dope with Shiura leaders. -75CR, +220CE
Requirements: 1x tea 3x dope 2x modified CBRN mask 3x bribe
Success Probability: Reasonable (60%)
Proficiency level 5

Only way to increase probability of success is to increase proficiency with said requirements. You still need to buy 1 or 2 more items to advance, but the burden isn't so much on MilPoints.
I honestly find the reliance on MilPoints to be crippling in progression and a large annoyance.
Those who have been on the site forever will still have way more than enough MilPoints to out progress newcomers, but not so much that newcomers are completely stalled.


----------



## navymich (12 Oct 2010)

In 'Stats', is it possible to have more?  Such as who has the highest successful missions, streak, most CR and MPs spent etc.  I just think it would be fun and interesting to see what else is out there put into one area instead of having to always click on individuals names.


----------



## crooks.a (19 Oct 2010)

Could you add something that will better distinguish equipment that gets used up and permanent equipment for operations? Perhaps underlining the quantity required (or some other text effect) would do the trick.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Oct 2010)

Permanent equipment is green background, consumable equipment is blue background on the mission tab. When looking in the QM, consumables are red background.


----------



## crooks.a (19 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Permanent equipment is green background, consumable equipment is blue background on the mission tab. When looking in the QM, consumables are red background.


Oh, thank you.

I have another idea:

Realistically, capturing an HVT is a pretty big mission -- lots of work involved in prep (gathering Int) and lots of work when capturing one. Is it possible that the HVT missions could count towards our mission completed & successful mission medals?


----------



## navymich (19 Oct 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> I have another idea:
> 
> Realistically, capturing an HVT is a pretty big mission -- lots of work involved in prep (gathering Int) and lots of work when capturing one. Is it possible that the HVT missions could count towards our mission completed & successful mission medals?



I thought they did count.  Unfortunately I don't have enough CR at the moment to confirm that.


----------



## josh54243 (23 Oct 2010)

Suggestion: Putting your current successful mission streak in the PER


----------



## NavyShooter (23 Oct 2010)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> Suggestion: Putting your current successful mission streak in the PER



Yes Please!


----------



## armyvern (23 Oct 2010)

Mine would currently be "0".  

178 milpoints just down the drain.  :blotto:


----------



## navymich (24 Oct 2010)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> Suggestion: Putting your current successful mission streak in the PER



I had mentioned that awhile back:


			
				airmich said:
			
		

> On the PER, could you put what our current successful mission streak is?  Would be nice to see how close I am getting to possibly beating my record.  Thanks!



Mike is usually great about answering one way or the other, but I'm wondering if it just got buried under all of the other posts and requests.

I finally beat my old streak of 106 (which I had forever) and got to 118.  I can't ever see 250 happening though!


----------



## crooks.a (24 Oct 2010)

Is there a way we can change the leveling system so we choose when we level (assuming the qualifications are met, of course).

Say, for example that I am level 1 and I require 2CE to level up. Once I hit 2CE, a button will show up in the PER that will say: "Advance to Level 2"

The CE bar at the top of the screen would continue to increase for the highest achieved level. So if level 3 requires 4CE, then once you hit 2CE it will say "Rank 2: 2CE/4CE (level 3)"

I am suggesting this for the following reasons:



> 1. At the point I am at now, capturing an HVT can bump me two levels at once. I only want to bump one level, because I want the CR refill;
> 2. If I have extra CR laying around, then I would like to spend it before leveling up;
> 3. Some users likely post their progress to their Facebook wall, so if they progress two at once then they can only post the most recent level up; and
> 4. I would like to see PuckChaser get enough CE for four levels, and then see Grimaldus pass him for first place. Puck would then crush his hopes and dreams by pressing the "progress" button four times.  ;D




For those of you who have played the Elder Scrolls series, this is much as the same, except you would press a button to advance a level instead of sleep in a bed.

Oh and Mike, there is a performance change here too: You would be able to remove the extra queries after the events that obtain Combat Experience, as the game wouldn't need to check for a level up.


----------



## crooks.a (31 Oct 2010)

Could you add a "Locations Locked Down" row to the PER? Thanks.


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Nov 2010)

On the OPS page, when you run your mouse over the items you need for a mission, it pops up a little window with a larger picture of those items.

Can we add 2 things to that window?

1.  How many of those items you have onhand

2.  Your skill level with that item.

Thanks,

NS


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Nov 2010)

I would like to recommend a "Consecutive Pints drank on HLTA" box on the PER. Member with highest pints drank for a week gets 100MP, or +1 reputation. Soldiers always brag about how much they can drink.

No, this is not a suggestion brought on by the mini-keg of Heiniken I just bought.... maybe it is?  ???


----------



## a.schamb (4 Nov 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Is there a way we can change the leveling system so we choose when we level (assuming the qualifications are met, of course).
> 
> Say, for example that I am level 1 and I require 2CE to level up. Once I hit 2CE, a button will show up in the PER that will say: "Advance to Level 2"
> 
> The CE bar at the top of the screen would continue to increase for the highest achieved level. So if level 3 requires 4CE, then once you hit 2CE it will say "Rank 2: 2CE/4CE (level 3)"



I like this idea!



			
				crooks.a said:
			
		

> Could you add a "Locations Locked Down" row to the PER? Thanks.



Would this be for yourself? Because then you could just look at the AOR tab, right?


----------



## crooks.a (4 Nov 2010)

a.schamb said:
			
		

> Would this be for yourself? Because then you could just look at the AOR tab, right?


I'm thinking of this moreover when I go on the covert missions to other peoples' PER.


----------



## a.schamb (4 Nov 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of this moreover when I go on the covert missions to other peoples' PER.



Ahh yes, that makes sense.

Than I also agree with this idea.


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Nov 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of this moreover when I go on the covert missions to other peoples' PER.



Shouldn't read other people's PERs, they're Protected B.  ;D


----------



## crooks.a (4 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Shouldn't read other people's PERs, they're Protected B.  ;D


I believe being a level 57 Officer gives me Protected B access, thank you very much. ;D


----------



## a.schamb (4 Nov 2010)

I don't know if someone has already requested this, but possibly a way to sell back some equipment?


----------



## Task (4 Nov 2010)

a.schamb said:
			
		

> I don't know if someone has already requested this, but possibly a way to sell back some equipment?



It has but the pages are getting long so I doubt it will hurt to say again.


----------



## crooks.a (4 Nov 2010)

a.schamb said:
			
		

> I don't know if someone has already requested this, but possibly a way to sell back some equipment?


It has been requested, and Mike noted that it could severely imbalance the game.

It would also cause the ability for users to buy, say, 5000 cups of Timmies for the five medals, and then sell them back (which would be cheating, more or less).


----------



## a.schamb (4 Nov 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> It has been requested, and Mike noted that it could severely imbalance the game.
> 
> It would also cause the ability for users to buy, say, 5000 cups of Timmies for the five medals, and then sell them back (which would be cheating, more or less).



Hmmm true..

Good point, I guess it probably won't be happening then  

I guess I'm stuck with this extra CADPAT Uniform..  :blotto:


----------



## Task (4 Nov 2010)

a.schamb said:
			
		

> I guess I'm stuck with this extra CADPAT Uniform..  :blotto:



Just one extra cadpat? He he I'll trade you my 1000 Gym shirts for it...


----------



## a.schamb (5 Nov 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> Just one extra cadpat? He he I'll trade you my 1000 Gym shirts for it...



1000? What compelled you to o that?


----------



## Task (5 Nov 2010)

a.schamb said:
			
		

> 1000? What compelled you to o that?



I thought they were consumables. :-[


----------



## NavyShooter (5 Nov 2010)

Task, you're not the only one....but I bought 20-ish of 'em, not 1000....

NS


----------



## a.schamb (5 Nov 2010)

Task said:
			
		

> I thought they were consumables. :-[



Nicely done!


----------



## Veiledal (5 Nov 2010)

as the roster shows Afghan Operations is coming up to 1000 players, (woot) how about the players recieve another incentive  ;D as well what about if instead of just training your proficiency with kit, take different courses to improve on it?


----------



## JesseWZ (6 Nov 2010)

Hey Mike, 

I was looking at the Medal Incentives, and I noticed for the 75 medal incentive, 5000 CE is kind of low. By the time I get that, 5000 CE will net me like 1/4 of what I need for promotion. It seems not really worth the effort to attain. Any tweaking you think you could do?


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Nov 2010)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Hey Mike,
> 
> I was looking at the Medal Incentives, and I noticed for the 75 medal incentive, 5000 CE is kind of low. By the time I get that, 5000 CE will net me like 1/4 of what I need for promotion. It seems not really worth the effort to attain. Any tweaking you think you could do?



I second this. I think I'm the only person close to it, and I'm at 72/75 with 2 incentives waiting to be cashed. The only way for me to do it is to miss 134 more CR, which is almost 5,000 CE anyways. 75 is a good goal to get, but its only 1/6th of a level at this point and its an expensive incentive with lower payoff.


----------



## navymich (6 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I second this. I think I'm the only person close to it, and I'm at 72/75 with 2 incentives waiting to be cashed. The only way for me to do it is to miss 134 more CR, which is almost 5,000 CE anyways. 75 is a good goal to get, but its only 1/6th of a level at this point and its an expensive incentive with lower payoff.



This is one that I have been meaning to mention too.  It is only level 4 and requires 75 medals.  Does that mean level 5 is all of the medals?  It seems like quite a jump from 30 at level 3 to this.


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Nov 2010)

I've got 19 medals that I"m sitting on right now which would bring me to level 62 I think....and 5000 is barely a half level for me right now.

By the time I'm able to earn another 13 medals, 5000 is really going to be a drop in the bucket.

NS


----------



## armyvern (6 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I second this. I think I'm the only person close to it, and I'm at 72/75 with 2 incentives waiting to be cashed. The only way for me to do it is to miss 134 more CR, which is almost 5,000 CE anyways. 75 is a good goal to get, but its only 1/6th of a level at this point and its an expensive incentive with lower payoff.



I'm at 71, and have 2 more that I have yet to cash in as well. I'm going to have to let the "missed CR" start ringing up. I thinking the same as you wrt cost vs payout though.


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Nov 2010)

I think the "God of War" medal for 5000 missions is kinda unrealistic too....10000 CE for 5000 missions done?


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Nov 2010)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I think the "God of War" medal for 5000 missions is kinda unrealistic too....10000 CE for 5000 missions done?



Need to have some medals and incentives left at higher levels. It'll be months till I get 5000 missions though.


----------



## navymich (6 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Need to have some medals and incentives left at higher levels. It'll be months till I get 5000 missions though.



Just wait for the level 6 medal incentives to come out just as we are starting to get bored!


----------



## a.schamb (6 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Need to have some medals and incentives left at higher levels. It'll be months till I get 5000 missions though.



Are there even that many missions left for you? 

Or do you just keep re-doing all of them?


----------



## crooks.a (6 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Just wait for the level 6 medal incentives to come out just as we are starting to get bored!


No! I'll have to buy more Timmies.


----------



## chrisf (6 Nov 2010)

Just a thought, part of what makes games like Farmville, Mafia Wars, and the rest of the evil zynga empire so addictive is the "collecting", and the "limited time" aspect...

Perhaps adopt somthing like this?

For example, unique, non-consumable items to "collect". Example, challenge coins, foreign kit, local foods, bazaar items, autogrpahs from morale tour celebrities, local animals, bad romance novels in care packags, whatever...

Complete a collection, get a bonus of some sort....

As for the "limited time" aspect, maybe limited time missions? Complete the mission in the alloted time frame, get a unique permanent item.... 

Having the ability to see what other people have collected through their game profile would make it more enticing, because people can "show off" their collections....


----------



## chrisf (6 Nov 2010)

To add to that, some ideas for limited time missions, "other element" missions, example, deployment of different aircraft...

Example of limited time missions...

C-130

Mission 1 Load Aircraft

Mission 2 Fly to KAF

Mission 3 Conduct supply drop

Reward: C-130, reduces CR Regen time by "X" amount


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (7 Nov 2010)

Adding a 'Try Again' button to the AOR section like the training section would be useful.


----------



## a.schamb (7 Nov 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> To add to that, some ideas for limited time missions, "other element" missions, example, deployment of different aircraft...
> 
> Example of limited time missions...
> 
> ...



Or play as another ISAF country for a limited amount of time?


----------



## crooks.a (7 Nov 2010)

Would it be possible to be able to "reserve" medal incentives?

For example: I get 125 Merit Points and unlock the level 4 medal for that, but I don't want to use the medal yet and I want to use my Merit Points. So what happens is I pay for half of the medal, use my Merit Points, and I can pay the other half to enable the incentive later.


Edit: To make this seem more realistic, we could say that the "reserve" feature is actually "Apply for Medal" and the wait time is how long the DND takes to process the paperwork.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Nov 2010)

Wow... so far behind on this thread!

Roll up the rim sounds like a good idea... maybe in the spring time, when Timmies does theirs.  Little known fact: I thought I might be ready to go live with the game when RutR was still on, so the original Timmies cup image was the fancy red one. Don't worry, it'll be back. 



			
				airmich said:
			
		

> On the PER, could you put what our current successful mission streak is?  Would be nice to see how close I am getting to possibly beating my record.  Thanks!



Good idea, it's now done... thanks! (I can't believe I missed it!)



			
				a.schamb said:
			
		

> A suggestion, not exactly for the game itself, but for the toolbar at the very top of the page, under Forums, would be to include a shortcut to the Afghan Ops Game Discussion forum, instead of to just the game itself.
> 
> (Sorry for the run-on sentence)



Understood and done... thanks!



			
				airmich said:
			
		

> In 'Stats', is it possible to have more?  Such as who has the highest successful missions, streak, most CR and MPs spent etc.  I just think it would be fun and interesting to see what else is out there put into one area instead of having to always click on individuals names.



Another good request, and done! And now you've made me a sad panda... take a look at the only spot I show up on the top stats!



			
				crooks.a said:
			
		

> Could you add a "Locations Locked Down" row to the PER? Thanks.



Done!



			
				NavyShooter said:
			
		

> On the OPS page, when you run your mouse over the items you need for a mission, it pops up a little window with a larger picture of those items.
> 
> Can we add 2 things to that window?
> 
> ...



Done!



			
				JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Hey Mike,
> 
> I was looking at the Medal Incentives, and I noticed for the 75 medal incentive, 5000 CE is kind of low. By the time I get that, 5000 CE will net me like 1/4 of what I need for promotion. It seems not really worth the effort to attain. Any tweaking you think you could do?



I've changed these incentives a bit. Yes, there is a tier 5, and it's 100 medals!  There are 125 medals total.



			
				Oh No a Canadian said:
			
		

> Adding a 'Try Again' button to the AOR section like the training section would be useful.



Done!



			
				crooks.a said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to be able to "reserve" medal incentives?
> 
> For example: I get 125 Merit Points and unlock the level 4 medal for that, but I don't want to use the medal yet and I want to use my Merit Points. So what happens is I pay for half of the medal, use my Merit Points, and I can pay the other half to enable the incentive later.



Sorry, no layaways.  It would be fairly complicated to track that, and I don't think it would be used very often. The 'unspent merit points' line is probably the only viable case, and part of the challenge there is balancing the rewards of holding out against the benefit of using the points 'now'. 

I think I'm finally caught up... thanks for all the great ideas folks! I didn't have time to implement all of them yet, but I have noted them down and hope to get to them someday. Although it feels like a tidal wave of requests at times, keep 'em coming! It'll help make the game better one step at a time.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## JesseWZ (7 Nov 2010)

Your a busy man Mike, liking the new changes. 

Cheers


----------



## navymich (7 Nov 2010)

Changes look good Mike, but I think maybe you were rushing with some of them:

Lognest Failed Mission Streak:


----------



## Task (7 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Sorry, no layaways.  It would be fairly complicated to track that,



Would you have the same difficulty with CE implementation/layaway? :

To divide the CE granted from capturing an insurgent into 5 allowing us to press a button to 'cash in' 1/5 of the CE. (For level jumpers)

T


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Changes look good Mike, but I think maybe you were rushing with some of them:
> 
> Lognest Failed Mission Streak:



Not true mich, I was rushing with _all_ of them!  The typo's now fixed, thanks.

Task, I'll have a look and see if something like that might be feasible. The 'simple' solution would be to drop the CE returns on int dossiers.  Don't worry, I won't do that.


----------



## NavyShooter (7 Nov 2010)

Mike, on mission 2 at Arghandab, you should change the title to include a set of "quotes" around the word "friendly"....especially when one of the items needed for the mission is a first-aid kit!

NS


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Nov 2010)

Good idea!


----------



## larry Strong (7 Nov 2010)

How about the "fastest mover in a day" (rank wise) in the stats?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Nov 2010)

Good idea, I've added a section to the Stats page for daily leaders... and you're on it!


----------



## navymich (8 Nov 2010)

I like the daily leaders area.  Especially at the beginning of the day when your name begins with "A"  ;D



> Daily Leaders
> Attribute	Leader	Leader's Tally	You
> Combat Experience:	Trinity	145	102
> Rank:	airmich	0	0
> ...



Of course now we'll probably have people making their name ***AAAA to be in the lead but until then, I like the code you've used Mike!


----------



## navymich (8 Nov 2010)

Mike, is there a formula so that we can figure out how many CE are required for each level?  Might help those that don't want to do the double leveling to figure out where the cash-in of int would put them.


----------



## crooks.a (8 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Mike, is there a formula so that we can figure out how many CE are required for each level?  Might help those that don't want to do the double leveling to figure out where the cash-in of int would put them.


Heh. I just came on to request this, actually. Seconded.


----------



## MJP (8 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Mike, is there a formula so that we can figure out how many CE are required for each level?  Might help those that don't want to do the double leveling to figure out where the cash-in of int would put them.



Yes that would be awesome....sad panda double leveled today.  Poor poor missed CR.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Nov 2010)

It's very complicated... I'll see if I can flesh it all out and post it here (or in the FAQ).


----------



## navymich (8 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> It's very complicated... I'll see if I can flesh it all out and post it here (or in the FAQ).



Would it be easier to just make a list of what CE each level starts at?


----------



## larry Strong (8 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Good idea, I've added a section to the Stats page for daily leaders... and you're on it!



Damn it....I slept through it


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Nov 2010)

mich, it would be easier, but I'll go the hard route anyway.  Here is the formula to determine how much experience you need for a given rank:

I've added it to the mechanics FAQ:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/97373/post-989076.html#msg989076


----------



## navymich (9 Nov 2010)

Similar to how we can now see the proficiency level for items for each mission, is it possible to scroll over and see what the prof level for the mission itself is at?  I know you can guesstimate by where the bar is at, but if you are trying to get them all up to say level 4 80% before using an incentive...

thanks!


----------



## SevenSixTwo (10 Nov 2010)

Any chance you can make daily changes be dependant on the level of the player?

Example Level 70 guy's challenge is 1 level for 3000 MP whereas level two guy is three levels for 1000 MP.


That or can you increase the amount of MP for daily rewards?


----------



## crooks.a (10 Nov 2010)

I don't like the idea of having different daily's, but I do like the idea of changing the MilPoint value -- getting 50 MilPoints for one rank when you're up this high is not the easiest thing in the world.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Nov 2010)

mich, it now shows the proficiency level and % in the status bar... hope that helps.

SevenSixTwo, if you think about it, the daily challenges are already set so some are easy/hard depending on your rank.

For example, it's a lot easier to earn CE at higher ranks, but it's easier to rack up multiple promotions (and therefore merit points to spend on attributes listed on the daily challenges) for low level players. I think overall it's working pretty well.

I just added a counter to track the total MilPoints earned through daily challenges... you guys seem to be doing OK.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Nov 2010)

Currently, the Insurgency Level medal is like this:



> Insurgency Levels
> Level 1: Sent 'em Packing
> Cleared Insurgency In 5 Locations
> Incentive: +500 Int
> ...



Assuming Level 5 is clear all 25 locations, I have a feeling the first person to clear all 25 locations is going to end up with 10,000 INT they won't be able to use. Even without the incentives, a fairly high Attention to Detail is going to glean alot of int out to finish off the hitlist. Dossier 39 for me is 7,000 Int. It'd be great to cash in +5,000 as an incentive, but it takes a huge amount of CR to clear these insurgencies. Since this is the only +Int incentive, I'm reluctant to suggest lowering/changing the cost. What I would like to suggest is the following:

Make initiative a factor in how much Insurgency is reduced per click. This will make Initiative even more attractive to add merit points into. My suggestion is every 20 points of Initiative will add +1 to the possible reduction you get. This formula might explain it better: InsurgencyReduced = Rand[1+(Initiative/20),4+(Initiative/20)]. So if I have 40 Initiative, the possible reduction for each insurgency click is now a random number between 3 and 6. If this is too powerful, simply add it to the top end like Attention to Detail does to Int, so the random number would be between 1 and 6 for 40 points of Initiative.

This will make it slightly easier to reduce insurgency levels, as it takes about 2 full CR charges for me right now to reduce one AOR. That significantly drops me in the standings pool, for little gain. As well, if the requirement for reduced insurgencies was reduced by 2 at Level 4 and Level 5, people may still need that int at Level 200 when the 23rd Location opens up. Level 4 = 18 AORs, Level 5 = 23 AORs locked down.


----------



## crooks.a (12 Nov 2010)

I was thinking the same thing, PuckChaser. If the rewards were more like 4, 8, 12, 16, 20 then it would be nice (or if the rewards were bumped up a level).

However, this is all considering that "Cleared the Hitlist" is meant literally. The Int missions may keep going after that (or Mike might start adding more as people near the 50 HVTs captured).


----------



## navymich (12 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> mich, it now shows the proficiency level and % in the status bar... hope that helps.



Looks great, thanks Mike.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Nov 2010)

Cleared the hitlist really does mean you've captured all int targets... for now. There are still plenty of things I have on the back burner that I want to do, given enough time. The top tier for cleared locations is for 25 locations... and there are 27 that you can clear in total. (Again, for now... plans to add more are slowly forming up.)

With the current setup, you should be able to get the top tier (+10,000 Int) by level 150. Seems like a long way away for a most of us.  I'll put some thought into the Int system and see if I can improve on it.


----------



## PuckChaser (12 Nov 2010)

I actually like the int system. I've noticed a marked difference in how much int I find and how often I find it just by adding Attention to Detail. My small beef is the AOR system, and an easy fix which also makes Initiative more useful is what I listed above.


----------



## navymich (13 Nov 2010)

There is a "You" column for daily leaders.  Is it possible to get the same type of thing for "Command Roles" to see where we stand against the big boys?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Nov 2010)

Good idea, and done!


----------



## navymich (15 Nov 2010)

I have just painstakingly pressed the "+" button 200 times.  I know this suggestion won't help me, but it should help others coming through.  On the PER tab, is it possible to have the same type of entry box as on the QM tab whereas you type in how many merit points you want to add on for each area.  Example 200 to CR.


----------



## MPwannabe (15 Nov 2010)

Is it possible to change the daily of 'Time spent playing' to something else? Playing for over 13,000 seems a little excessive, unless there is a way to get it faster that I don't know about.


----------



## MJP (15 Nov 2010)

MPwannabe said:
			
		

> Is it possible to change the daily of 'Time spent playing' to something else? Playing for over 13,000 seems a little excessive, unless there is a way to get it faster that I don't know about.



If you go to the hints and tips thread there are some tidbits that will help you get that time spent playing reward with the minimun of actual work.


----------



## armyvern (15 Nov 2010)

MJP said:
			
		

> If you go to the hints and tips thread there are some tidbits that will help you get that time spent playing reward with the minimun of actual work.



OK,

I'm blind. I can't find a thread by that name.  ???


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Nov 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> OK,
> 
> I'm blind. I can't find a thread by that name.  ???



He means this one: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96367.0.html

Tactics and Gameplay. I've moved most of that stuff to the FAQ though.


----------



## MMSS (15 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> He means this one: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96367.0.html
> 
> Tactics and Gameplay. I've moved most of that stuff to the FAQ though.


thanks for the link.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Nov 2010)

MMSS said:
			
		

> thanks for the link.



You're welcome, and here's some milpoints to get you going.


----------



## MMSS (15 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You're welcome, and here's some milpoints to get you going.



Hey thanks! I had a bunch and then foolishly spent them on incentives  Ah well.... moving up the roster


----------



## MJP (15 Nov 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> He means this one: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/96367.0.html
> 
> Tactics and Gameplay. I've moved most of that stuff to the FAQ though.



Hints and tips.....tactics and gameplay same diff  

  Thanks PC


----------



## larry Strong (16 Nov 2010)

Would it be possible for the equipment required for a mission to move to the top of the QM page when needed, instead of having to scroll all over the page to find them?


----------



## RedFive (16 Nov 2010)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Would it be possible for the equipment required for a mission to move to the top of the QM page when needed, instead of having to scroll all over the page to find them?



I believe there is a 'purchase all equipment for mission' button beside the missions on the Ops page.


----------



## navymich (16 Nov 2010)

RedFive said:
			
		

> I believe there is a 'purchase all equipment for mission' button beside the missions on the Ops page.



Yes there is.  And Mike has added a new feature now where the required equipment line is highlighted.  So yes, you still have to scroll.  But it's easier now to see what you will be buying.  Or you can just buy price unknown.  When you click on the "purchase required equipment" on the mission pages, it fills in the quantities required and you just click "purchase" on the QM page.  Simple easy!


----------



## navymich (28 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> I have just painstakingly pressed the "+" button 200 times.  I know this suggestion won't help me, but it should help others coming through.  On the PER tab, is it possible to have the same type of entry box as on the QM tab whereas you type in how many merit points you want to add on for each area.  Example 200 to CR.



Thank you for the change Mike, looks good!


----------



## crooks.a (28 Nov 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Thank you for the change Mike, looks good!


It was a little buggy, so we had to revert the change. It will be back soon.


----------



## a.schamb (30 Nov 2010)

Not really a request but has anyone else noticed that the CR and CE bars are now somewhat 3D, with some shading?   

It looks pretty good.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Dec 2010)

Yep, I slipped that in recently too. Slowly, we'll get this thing looking and acting as we want.


----------



## larry Strong (4 Dec 2010)

What would the ability to shift your merit points around when ever you want to in the 4 categories do to the game? Or be able to dumb down the 4 categories and increase your CR?


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (4 Dec 2010)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> What would the ability to shift your merit points around when ever you want to in the 4 categories do to the game? Or be able to dumb down the 4 categories and increase your CR?



This would be exploited quite easily.


----------



## crooks.a (4 Dec 2010)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> What would the ability to shift your merit points around when ever you want to in the 4 categories do to the game? Or be able to dumb down the 4 categories and increase your CR?


You would be able to switch merit points around to best suit your needs whenever you wanted. You would be able to switch merit points to achieve daily challenges or medals and then change it back to your gameplay style.


----------



## larry Strong (4 Dec 2010)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> You would be able to switch merit points around to best suit your needs whenever you wanted. You would be able to switch merit points to achieve daily challenges or medals and then change it back to your gameplay style.



That was the idea. Maybe the part about changing your CR is not a good idea. It's probably best leave that one cast in stone... once you apply the points. But yes, a mission specific ability, and during idle times you could maybe apply a percentage to CR regen......


----------



## crooks.a (4 Dec 2010)

The only way I could see it implemented is if it does not affect daily challenges or medals.


----------



## larry Strong (4 Dec 2010)

Then it might not be such a good idea as that sounds tricky to set up.


----------



## NavyShooter (4 Dec 2010)

Perhaps instead of that, you could make some sort of "build a support squad" option.

Use your MP's to "buy/recruit" a Sig-Op to improve your SA by a couple percent, that sort of thing?

"Buy/recruit" an INT OP to improve your intelligence gathering?

Thoughts?

NS


----------



## PuckChaser (4 Dec 2010)

I'm willing to sell my SigOp services for milpoints...  ;D


----------



## navymich (4 Dec 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I'm willing to sell my SigOp services for milpoints...  ;D



I thought NS suggested buying a SigOp to improve SA?


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Dec 2010)

Milpoints or CR everytime Recceguy locks a thread?  ;D


----------



## larry Strong (26 Dec 2010)

Could we move the "•Show activity history" to just above the medals where it would be easier to access?


----------



## NavyShooter (26 Dec 2010)

AHA!!!!

So THAT's where the history is.....

Thank-you!!!!!!!!

NS


----------



## larry Strong (26 Dec 2010)

Took me a while to find it also ;D


----------



## josh54243 (7 Jan 2011)

Problem: I'm in a place where facebook's main domain is blocked, but a subdomain , lisp4.facebook.com works. In the AF app however the nav bar all uses the main domain to hyperlink. It's not a big deal since I leave tomorrow, but is it possible to implement something that doesnt hyperlink directly to apps.facebook but instead use ./  to refer to links instead?


----------



## crooks.a (7 Jan 2011)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> Problem: I'm in a place where facebook's main domain is blocked, but a subdomain , lisp4.facebook.com works. In the AF app however the nav bar all uses the main domain to hyperlink. It's not a big deal since I leave tomorrow, but is it possible to implement something that doesnt hyperlink directly to apps.facebook but instead use ./  to refer to links instead?


Doing that would require a bit of work (10,000 lines of code of work), but we could have all URLs redirect via HTTP_HOST.

This might be a Facebook API issue, though. I'll take a look in to it this weekend (finally have freed up my schedule!).


----------



## larry Strong (7 Jan 2011)

crooks.a said:
			
		

> Doing that would require a bit of work (10,000 lines of code of work), but we could have all URLs redirect via HTTP_HOST.
> 
> This might be a Facebook API issue, though. I'll take a look in to it this weekend *(finally have freed up my schedule!).*



I was wondering how come you fell out of the lead ;D


----------



## bdave (10 Jan 2011)

The most completed missions by anyone, according to the roster, is 2475.
Just shy of half way to the 5000 missions completed medal.
Right now, for 322 CR, I can conduct a mission which gives me 14259 CE.

Once you reach 5000 missions completed, you can purchase 10 000 CE for 1000 MilPoints.
By the time I complete 5000 missions, 10 000 CE will be just a speck of dust. Hell, right now it isn't much.
I would suggest that for 1000 MilPoints, the medal be something like 100 000 CE or even 1 000 000 CE.


----------



## PuckChaser (10 Jan 2011)

Or similar to the 100 medal incentives earned which is 50,000 CE.


----------



## larry Strong (22 Jan 2011)

Would it be possible to add "Total Missions" to the "Daily Leaders" in the stats page?

Thanks
Larry


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Jan 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Could we move the "•Show activity history" to just above the medals where it would be easier to access?



Done!



			
				JohnTBay said:
			
		

> Problem: I'm in a place where facebook's main domain is blocked, but a subdomain , lisp4.facebook.com works. In the AF app however the nav bar all uses the main domain to hyperlink. It's not a big deal since I leave tomorrow, but is it possible to implement something that doesnt hyperlink directly to apps.facebook but instead use ./  to refer to links instead?





			
				crooks.a said:
			
		

> Doing that would require a bit of work (10,000 lines of code of work), but we could have all URLs redirect via HTTP_HOST.
> 
> This might be a Facebook API issue, though. I'll take a look in to it this weekend (finally have freed up my schedule!).



Not sure I get this one... It sounds like the subdomain apps.facebook.com is blocked, and if that's true, there's essentially nothing we can do as that's the only way to access the game. Even using redirects mean you will still have to end up at apps.facebook.com, and be blocked. Relative links will still point to apps.facebook.com too. Could be I don't understand the problem, but if you can't get to apps.facebook.com from a location, the game is pretty much a non-starter.



			
				bdave said:
			
		

> Once you reach 5000 missions completed, you can purchase 10 000 CE for 1000 MilPoints.
> By the time I complete 5000 missions, 10 000 CE will be just a speck of dust. Hell, right now it isn't much.
> I would suggest that for 1000 MilPoints, the medal be something like 100 000 CE or even 1 000 000 CE.



Good idea, and done.



			
				Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to add "Total Missions" to the "Daily Leaders" in the stats page?
> 
> Thanks
> Larry



Not easily, unfortunately. Each of the daily tallies is one of the daily challenge options. I.E. I track everything you do, every day that might be a challenge, and draw on that data for the daily totals. Total Missions isn't a daily challenge, so it doesn't exist in that context.


----------



## larry Strong (24 Jan 2011)

Seen. Thanks Mike


----------



## larry Strong (15 Feb 2011)

How hard would it be to list how many "hat tricks" you have done on the daily challenges in ones PER?


Thanks
Larry


----------



## navymich (27 Feb 2011)

Mike, I know you've cleaned up the 'medals' page once before.  But is there anyway to clear it up a bit more?  Once you've gotten to level 5 on lots of them, the page is quite full especially as you try to scroll up and down to see what you still need.  Maybe if there was a way to hide or minimize medals ('-' or '+')?  Thanks!


----------



## MMSS (27 Feb 2011)

Small thing, but is it possible to show your current INT total when you earn more?


----------



## larry Strong (27 Feb 2011)

Do you see the medals being expanded?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (28 Feb 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Do you see the medals being expanded?



As in more on the way? Yes, but tied to new features, so as those are worked into the game, so will new medals. I'll have a look at cleaning up the medals page at some point too. I did add the Int total in, and added the 'hat tricks' item to the to do list for now.


----------



## larry Strong (28 Feb 2011)

Cool. Thanks


----------



## MMSS (1 Mar 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I did add the Int total in,



Thanks!


----------



## 2010newbie (6 Mar 2011)

Any chance of getting PLAR equipment proficiency for "a cold pint of Keiths"?  ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Mar 2011)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Any chance of getting PLAR equipment proficiency for "a cold pint of Keiths"?  ;D



I'd like to apply as well.  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Mar 2011)

lol... had to google PLAR but got a laugh when I did!


----------



## Rheostatic (8 Mar 2011)

Just noticed the new int dossier pictures. Hilarious.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (9 Mar 2011)

Heheh, some are better than others... but in order to avoid copyright infringement, the choices are limited.


----------



## TN2IC (25 Mar 2011)

Just an idea... but what about extra MilPoints for the ones that do some of the missions in real life?


I work out everyday.. I got to get something out of this deal.  ;D

Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## kuchunwah (26 Mar 2011)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Just an idea... but what about extra MilPoints for the ones that do some of the missions in real life?
> 
> 
> I work out everyday.. I got to get something out of this deal.  ;D
> ...



i agree, esp for those that are deployed right now!


----------



## kuchunwah (30 Mar 2011)

can higher levels can pay more mil points each day?  it makes sense for higher ups to earn more than 50 mil pts a day?


----------



## larry Strong (30 Mar 2011)

kuchunwah said:
			
		

> can higher levels can pay more mil points each day?  it makes sense for higher ups to earn more than 50 mil pts a day?



Hell of an idea....I figure I am ranked Capt or Major......how much do they make..... ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (31 Mar 2011)

Higher ranks already get more (sometimes much more) with each promotion. Looks like folks aren't hurting for points for the most part.


----------



## kuchunwah (1 Apr 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Higher ranks already get more (sometimes much more) with each promotion. Looks like folks aren't hurting for points for the most part.



weird... i don't seem to notice..


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Apr 2011)

kuchunwah said:
			
		

> weird... i don't seem to notice..



You will when you get to level 250. I get over 500 milpoints a level now.


----------



## armyvern (1 Apr 2011)

kuchunwah said:
			
		

> weird... i don't seem to notice..



Are you talking merit points ... or Mil Points.

I too wish there was another way to earn Merit Points, but the MilPoints seem to be fine and do increase as your levels and morale increase. It is the Merit Points that remain a constant 5 (or 6) throughout your journey.


----------



## kuchunwah (1 Apr 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You will when you get to level 250. I get over 500 milpoints a level now.



umm, i was referring to the daily mil points salary when you check in...  I am trying to increase my milpoint balance to get medals but what I rake in each day from challanges etc are all spent on equip for missions..


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Apr 2011)

kuchunwah said:
			
		

> umm, i was referring to the daily mil points salary when you check in...  I am trying to increase my milpoint balance to get medals but what I rake in each day from challanges etc are all spent on equip for missions..



Nope, that only increase to 100 if you become a subscriber.


----------



## josh54243 (3 Apr 2011)

Now sure if it's been suggested, but maybe limiting the roster page to 100 /page and making multiple pages instead of having the whole  1909 show up at once


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Apr 2011)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> Now sure if it's been suggested, but maybe limiting the roster page to 100 /page and making multiple pages instead of having the whole  1909 show up at once



Good idea, and done. Should help that page load faster too.


----------



## kuchunwah (25 Apr 2011)

seeing that we have a prison break situation today, i suggest that we should have a special mission to recapture the prisoners!


----------



## psionic0 (10 May 2011)

Hey Mike,

Could it be possible to add another timer to the combat readiness block. You've got the one timer that counts down for each point, how about one that's a countdown until full readiness?


----------



## navymich (10 Jun 2011)

How about adding positions for some of the top ranking players: CDS, VCDS, CF CWO.  Gives people something else to strive for, but also breaks down the Officer vs. NCM ranking.  Maybe a position for the top 10 or 20?


----------



## Silverfire (17 Jun 2011)

Just a random thought, not too sure how difficult this would be to use or if it's even feasible.  

At this point in time the only way to get Milpoints are by going to AO everyday, buying points, or by posting on Milnet.  

What if there was a multiple choice quiz feature in the game and you get Milpoints for the correct answer.  This could serve a few purposes;
a.) Provides a different method of acquiring MP if you don't have the money to buy points or you don't post on Milnet
b.) Gives players something to do if they don't have CR but still want to play; and
c.) It can teach people something that might not have known. 


Comments?


----------



## Strike (17 Jun 2011)

Silverfire said:
			
		

> Just a random thought, not too sure how difficult this would be to use or if it's even feasible.
> 
> At this point in time the only way to get Milpoints are by going to AO everyday, buying points, or by posting on Milnet.
> 
> ...



I like this one!


----------



## Silverfire (17 Jun 2011)

Another thing I just realized, it opens up an avenue for more medals.  Get x amount of questions correct and you win a "Confirmation of Combat Knowledge" medal >


----------



## kawa11 (17 Jun 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> How about adding positions for some of the top ranking players: CDS, VCDS, CF CWO.  Gives people something else to strive for, but also breaks down the Officer vs. NCM ranking.  Maybe a position for the top 10 or 20?


Agree.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (25 Jun 2011)

I like all these recent ideas and have taken some notes on each.

For the timer and the 'top' list, I already have something similar planned... just have to allocate some time to get things done. I'm hoping to spend some early morning time getting a few things like this sorted out over the next couple of weeks. 

I like the quiz idea too... didn't have anything like that planned, but I've taken some notes on that too. Could be a bit difficult to arrange and build, but I like it because it really helps keep the game interesting and 'real'. If anyone wants to start pulling together some questions - and answers - that would be great!


----------



## kawa11 (26 Jun 2011)

Has anyone suggested a medal for number of daily challenges completed?


----------



## larry Strong (26 Jun 2011)

Add to that a medal for Daily Challenge "Hat tricks"


----------



## Stoker (26 Jun 2011)

Would love to see some new features to the game to keep up interest.


----------



## kawa11 (27 Jun 2011)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Add to that a medal for Daily Challenge "Hat tricks"


touché


----------



## Silverfire (1 Jul 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I like all these recent ideas and have taken some notes on each.
> 
> For the timer and the 'top' list, I already have something similar planned... just have to allocate some time to get things done. I'm hoping to spend some early morning time getting a few things like this sorted out over the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I like the quiz idea too... didn't have anything like that planned, but I've taken some notes on that too. Could be a bit difficult to arrange and build, but I like it because it really helps keep the game interesting and 'real'. If anyone wants to start pulling together some questions - and answers - that would be great!



I've started gathering some miscellaneous questions in a multiple choice format, all text based.  How difficult would it be to incorporate images as the question? Sort of like, "Name this Cap Badge/Person/Rank"


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Jul 2011)

It would add to the complexity of the feature, but would not be out of the question. The real problem there would more likely be image copyright...


----------



## Wingman (14 Jul 2011)

What does the number in brackets mean beside the Roster tab?  I've done a search and read the documentation but nothing comes up.


----------



## Silverfire (14 Jul 2011)

I believe it is active players online.


----------



## PuckChaser (14 Jul 2011)

Silverfire said:
			
		

> I believe it is active players online.



That's correct.


----------



## navymich (19 Aug 2011)

Mike, any chance that we could add US$ as a QM item?  Thanks!


----------



## NavyShooter (20 Aug 2011)

How about a "Time until CR FULL" clock?  

(So you know how long you have before your CR Fully regens, and you start losing CR points and Morale....)

NS


----------



## larry Strong (21 Aug 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> How about a "Time until CR FULL" clock?
> 
> (So you know how long you have before your CR Fully regens, and you start losing CR points and Morale....)
> 
> NS



( 60 / (CR regen time) X 60 ) / CR = hours to regen


----------



## navymich (21 Aug 2011)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> How about a "Time until CR FULL" clock?
> 
> (So you know how long you have before your CR Fully regens, and you start losing CR points and Morale....)
> 
> NS



Excel geek that I am, I have put it into a spreadsheet for myself.

A1 = CR refill period / 60 (ex. 8/60)
A2 = amount of CR that you are questioning 'how long' for (varies, esp if you are looking for refill time for a specific mission)
A3 = A1 * A2 (to get your refill time in minutes.  Calculates automatically once A2 is filled in)
A4 = A3 / 60 (to get your refill time in hours.  Calculates automatically once A2 is filled in)

This is but a small part of my sheet that I keep open when playing.  The rest is the missions with CR, CE, CE with 10% bonus and return rate.  I won't go into how I have it colour coded based on amount of MPs the missions require!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Aug 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Mike, any chance that we could add US$ as a QM item?  Thanks!



Mich, what Rank do you need it available at?

NS, it's a good idea... I'll check into it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Aug 2011)

Well, it may not be perfect, but I've added the "time to total refill" counter.


----------



## navymich (22 Aug 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Mich, what Rank do you need it available at?



Mike, PM inbound.


----------



## larry Strong (22 Aug 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Well, it may not be perfect, but I've added the "time to total refill" counter.



Where?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Aug 2011)

Right next to the original countdown timer...


----------



## larry Strong (22 Aug 2011)

:brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: Doh! seen 

Thanks Mike


----------



## NavyShooter (22 Aug 2011)

Nice!


----------



## REDinstaller (22 Aug 2011)

Awesome on the time to fill clock. Now i know exactly when i need to play.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (24 Aug 2011)

Me likey the new countdown clock ;D


----------



## josh54243 (5 Sep 2011)

Good idea on the clock!

Suggestion: Is it possible to show only items specific to a mission when you click Purchase all Equipment? I find that my computer lags a bit when loading the full QM every time, and the highlighted items are tricky to spot sometimes


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (6 Sep 2011)

JohnTBay said:
			
		

> Suggestion: Is it possible to show only items specific to a mission when you click Purchase all Equipment? I find that my computer lags a bit when loading the full QM every time, and the highlighted items are tricky to spot sometimes



I like it... done!


----------



## 3VP Highlander (6 Sep 2011)

Thanks Mike and John.  An excellent idea!


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Sep 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I like it... done!



Looks great, but the cost counter doesn't work for me now....


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Sep 2011)

Nice addition, my counter works as well.


----------



## REDinstaller (6 Sep 2011)

Ok, it only worked the first time.


----------



## REDinstaller (7 Sep 2011)

Found out what is happening with the counter. If you click in the qty box to change it, it will tabulate the cost of your purchase.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (18 Sep 2011)

More a query than a feature request

What Is the distribution of the insurgency depletion value? (I'm assuming its equal i.e. 25% 1 25% 2 etc.) and is it modified by anything?


----------



## PuckChaser (18 Sep 2011)

Its in the FAQ, its a random number better 1 and 4. Not modified by anything.


----------



## navymich (22 Sep 2011)

I just noticed how each mission now has on it what rank it opened up at.  I like it!  Easier now to answer the questions from others about what you can get when.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Sep 2011)

Yeah, I got tired of having to look it up when I was working on things. Laziness is the mother of invention...?


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (23 Sep 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Yeah, I got tired of having to look it up when I was working on things. Laziness is the mother of invention...?



Maximizing resource allocation = efficiency = laziness


----------



## Silverfire (2 Oct 2011)

Call me greedy, but how about a 'Found item' for missions.  Sort of like Int, (using a similar formula for Int) you can find small amounts of Milpoints, Equipment, Merit Points.  Just a random thought I had today.


----------



## navymich (19 Oct 2011)

Mike, 2 requests:

One, is it possible to get a number in the margin beside each mission (1, 2, 3 etc.  (Consecutively & updated if any are added inbetween))?  Just to make it easier sometimes to pick a specific mission (ex. #4 in Swat Valley)

Two, is there any way to be advised of new missions entered through the Mission Editor?  I find that I am missing out on many of them and don't notice until I happen to go into an earlier AO.

Thanks!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (19 Oct 2011)

Area Reputation.  The more you do missions in a certain area gives a small boost to the reputation you already have, but only after you succeed enough missions in that area.  It should cap it at a small boost, say 2-3%, and that boost goes away after you fail a mission.

Example: I do 70 succesful mission in Tripoli, Libya, and get a 1% boost to my reputation that only applies to the insurgency in Tripoli, Libya.


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Oct 2011)

Mike, how easy is it to add Offr/NCM in the Roster stats?  Just wondering how that affects progress.

Cheers
G2G


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Oct 2011)

Just did a quick check, only 3 of the top 10 are NCOs. That extra merit point per level seems to be far better than the 3% increase in success rate.


----------



## larry Strong (23 Oct 2011)

I think I was around level 50 when I CFR'd (sic), and the extra merit point was the one and only reason.


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Oct 2011)

At least I feel good about making an honest living, but yeah, the 98% v 95% doesn't seem to have much effect overal!   ;D


----------



## FlyingDutchman (23 Oct 2011)

At this moment I kinda wish I went officer myself, oh well, I'll live.  Actually, this gives me an idea for a feature.  An offer of a "battlefield promotion" somehow.


----------



## navymich (24 Oct 2011)

Don't give up guys!  It takes some hard work but it is possible to move up.  I might cross over at some point....if Mike offers a good pension.  ;D


----------



## larry Strong (18 Feb 2012)

So how hard would a 3rd column be on the "Daily Stats" where you could in put a players name, and see how they stack up against you?


----------



## navymich (15 Mar 2012)

The 'Home Sweet Home' AOR is getting quite filled with missions.  I find that it takes awhile to load and scroll, especially on mobile.  Is there anything that may help?  Maybe dividing it into a couple of tabs?


----------



## larry Strong (15 Mar 2012)

airmich said:
			
		

> The 'Home Sweet Home' AOR is getting quite filled with missions.  I find that it takes awhile to load and scroll, especially on mobile.  Is there anything that may help?  Maybe dividing it into a couple of tabs?



I have noticed the same thing myself. Maybe a minimize button to hide the missions you are not using at the time....... Or better yet some new levels  >


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Mar 2012)

Or we need some more AORs for the higher levels. Can be the same sort of thing like "Home sweet home" but perhaps maybe add some major bases around the country for missions.


----------



## Stoker (15 Mar 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Or we need some more AORs for the higher levels. Can be the same sort of thing like "Home sweet home" but perhaps maybe add some major bases around the country for missions.



I would like to see the game evolve into perhaps "ARMY Operations" or "CF Operations"with Afghanistan and other ops as modules. That way the game can continue to change and be fresh.


----------



## navymich (15 Mar 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Or we need some more AORs for the higher levels. Can be the same sort of thing like "Home sweet home" but perhaps maybe add some major bases around the country for missions.



I like that idea.  We could even move some of the current HSH missions to coordinating locations.


----------



## larry Strong (15 Mar 2012)

Some good ideas coming out here.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Jun 2012)

airmich said:
			
		

> One, is it possible to get a number in the margin beside each mission (1, 2, 3 etc.  (Consecutively & updated if any are added inbetween))?  Just to make it easier sometimes to pick a specific mission (ex. #4 in Swat Valley)



Done.



			
				airmich said:
			
		

> Two, is there any way to be advised of new missions entered through the Mission Editor?  I find that I am missing out on many of them and don't notice until I happen to go into an earlier AO.



Good idea... and done!



			
				FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> Area Reputation.  The more you do missions in a certain area gives a small boost to the reputation you already have, but only after you succeed enough missions in that area.  It should cap it at a small boost, say 2-3%, and that boost goes away after you fail a mission.
> 
> Example: I do 70 succesful mission in Tripoli, Libya, and get a 1% boost to my reputation that only applies to the insurgency in Tripoli, Libya.



Another good idea, but too much to take on at the moment... I've added it to the to do list. 



			
				Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Mike, how easy is it to add Offr/NCM in the Roster stats?  Just wondering how that affects progress.
> 
> Cheers
> G2G



Done!



			
				Larry Strong said:
			
		

> So how hard would a 3rd column be on the "Daily Stats" where you could in put a players name, and see how they stack up against you?



To do. 



			
				PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Or we need some more AORs for the higher levels. Can be the same sort of thing like "Home sweet home" but perhaps maybe add some major bases around the country for missions.



Done! I have added 3 new bases and moved some of the missions into those locations. New locations are:

CFB Kingston - Rank 800
CFB Gagetown - Rank 1000
CFB Petawawa - Rank 1200

Keep the great ideas coming!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## larry Strong (20 Jun 2012)

Excellent  new AO's, thanks Mike


----------



## navymich (20 Jun 2012)

Super excited to get home and check out the changes!  You have put so much time into AO lately Mike and it is all greatly appreciated


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Jun 2012)

airmich said:
			
		

> Super excited to get home and check out the changes!  You have put so much time into AO lately Mike and it is all greatly appreciated



Thanks. It's what I should have been doing all along, but other stuff always seemed to get in the way.


----------



## navymich (11 Oct 2012)

Mike,

Any plans for more AO's?  Maybe some Wings (Winnipeg, Cold Lake, Greenwood) along with new equipment (Herc, 18's, Aurora)?


----------



## Stoker (5 May 2013)

Hey Mike any more changes to the game coming? new intel missions, new AO's?


----------

